# plea hearing



## lenkangl

Dobrý den,
mohl by mi prosím někdo poradit český překlad pro anglický termín "plea hearing"?

Děkuji předem


----------



## morior_invictus

Dobrý den,

ono je to těžké překládat, avšak minulým rokem byl zaveden tento americký institut do trestního řádu České republiky pod názvem *dohodovací řízení* - dohoda o vině a trestu. Obecně se v americkém právním systému může vyskytnout tento institut ve 2 krocích - v _arraignment _pokud jde o _přečin _nebo v _preliminary hearing_, pokud jde o _zločin_:

Crime-->Reported crime-->Investigation-->Arrest-->Booking-->Bail-->*Arraignment*-->*Preliminary hearing* / Grand Jury hearing-->Pre-trial motions-->Trial-->Sentencing-->Appeal.

Nicméně počkám a uvidím, protože možná někdo přijde s něčím vhodnějším, což je pro českou právní úpravu příznačnější.

Hodně štěstí s překladem.


----------



## lenkangl

Děkuju moc za podrobné vysvětlení. Zajímavé je, že v mé knize se jedná o britský právní systém (konkrétně Cornwall).


----------



## morior_invictus

To nevadí. Já jsem vám to vysvětlil na příkladu amerického systému. Jsou tam samozřejmě odlišnosti nejen po formální ale i procedurální stránce. V UK jsem se setkal dokonce i se synonymem pro "plea hearing" a to "pleading diet." Podstatou tohoto řízení ovšem zůstává přiznání obžalovaného a to formou "vinen," "nevinen," "nolo contendere." A vzhledem ke skutečnosti, že hledáte český překlad tohoto termínu tak jsou veškeré nuance mezi americkou a britskou obsahovou stránkou "plea hearing" irelevantní.


----------



## littledogboy

Cornwall nemá své právo, patří do jurisdikce Anglie a Wales.

Není to řízení, je to součást trestního soudního řízení. Můj návrh: projednání přiznání viny.


----------



## Apollodoros

Ja mám síce právnické vzdelnie, ale v slovenskom ani českom trestnom konaní nič podobné ako osobitnú súčasť konania nemáme. Môj návrh je (v češtine): *Vyjádření (se) k obžalobě.*


----------



## littledogboy

Ovšemže nemáme. *Vyjádření (se) k obžalobě* je ok překlad slova *pleading*, dotaz ale byl na plea hearing.


----------



## Apollodoros

littledogboy said:


> Ovšemže nemáme. *Vyjádření (se) k obžalobě* je ok překlad slova *pleading*, dotaz ale byl na plea hearing.



Myslím, že "vyjádření (se) k obžalobě" stačí a úplne vystihuje podstatu plea hearing ako štádia procesu. Dalo by sa ísť samozrejme ďalej, ak by mal byť preklad viac doslovný: *Slyšení k vyjádření se k obžalobě / Projednání vyjádření sa k obžalobě / Zaujetí stanoviska k obžalobě *etc.

Preklad "projednání přiznání viny" sa mi zdá trochu sugestívny v tom zmysle, že slová "_plea/to plead"_ majú oveľa neutrálnejší význam skôr smerom k _tvrdeniu, stanovisku, vyjadreniu _a neobsahujú pojem viny ako takej.


----------



## Apollodoros

na margo



morior_invictus said:


> Dobrý den,
> 
> ono je to těžké překládat, avšak minulým rokem byl zaveden tento americký institut do trestního řádu České republiky pod názvem *dohodovací řízení* - dohoda o vině a trestu. Obecně se v americkém právním systému může vyskytnout tento institut ve 2 krocích - v _arraignment _pokud jde o _přečin _nebo v _preliminary hearing_,



ak sa nemýlim, tak "dohodovací řízení - dohoda o vině a trestu" by malo po anglicky byť *plea bargaining*


----------



## littledogboy

Přesně tak. V ČR jsem dohodu o vině a trestu zavedli tak trochu tak trochu podle vzoru Slovenska, i když je to právě typický institut common law. Ale bez nějaké formy _přiznání_ si ji nedovedu představit...?


----------



## Apollodoros

littledogboy said:


> Přesně tak. V ČR jsem dohodu o vině a trestu zavedli tak trochu tak trochu podle vzoru Slovenska, i když je to právě typický institut common law. Ale bez nějaké formy _přiznání_ si ji nedovedu představit...?



Súhlasím že pri *plea bargaining* je nutné priznanie. Ono je to vlastne *dohadovanie* (bargaining) o tom, aké bude *vyjadrenie *obžalovaného k obžalobe = aké bude plea (pri plea hearing). Prokurátor sa snaží dosiahnuť plea guilty, za cenu zníženia trestnej sadzby oproti tej ktorá by hrozila pri procese.

Do prekladu *plea hearing* by som ale priznanie ani vinu nedával, plea totiž okrem _guilty_ (vinný = priznanie viny), môže byť aj _not guilty_ (nevinný), alebo _no contest_ (ak si obžalovaný neželá sa k obžalobe *vyjadriť*.


----------



## lenkangl

Děkuji všem! Moc mi to pomohlo, i když do překladu beletristického textu to budu stejně asi muset upravovat podle kontextu Díky ještě jednou!


----------

